# Tijuana



## avicenna (May 12, 2012)

Hi Dears
I have some questions about of two city in Mexico, Tijuana and Mexicali, your answers would be your kindness to me, and GOD bless you. 
How is living in Tijuana?
How many expats living there?
How is the condition of business such as restaurant, bar, herbal shop(medicinal herbs)?
What is the condition of safety and security?
Is it a reach city in comparison of whole Mexico?
How is the condition of education in high school level?
Is there any university or any higher education, if yes what?
I have all of this questions same for Mexicali too? 
Best thanks and regards, Avicenna


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

avicenna said:


> Hi Dears
> I have some questions about of two city in Mexico, Tijuana and Mexicali, your answers would be your kindness to me, and GOD bless you.
> How is living in Tijuana?
> How many expats living there?
> ...


The business environment is pretty brutal in TJ. Lots of competition in just about anything and all your best customers shop across the border in San Diego. Prices tend to be pretty high because of the VAT, so you're going to be undercut by retailers in San Diego. The restaurant business is booming, though. 

The bad old days of 5-6 years ago have passed. It's about as safe as any other large city, though there are areas you need to avoid. 

All public high schools in Mexico pretty much suck. There's a two-tiered education system in Mexico right now. Good education for those who can afford it (private schools), while the poorer kids are pretty much abandoned after 8th grade. There are two main universities in TJ (UABC and Xochicalco). There are lots of other smaller institutions that specialize in one field or another. 

I don't really know much about Mexicali except we used to go there for Chinese food. It's too hot for human habitation in my opinion.


----------

